# First bike: 2011 F5!



## Jarate (May 20, 2011)

Hey, all! I figure I'll use this forum to introduce myself since I'm already a big Felt fan.

I'm Cameron, a 23-year-old enlisted Air Force guy stationed in west Texas. I always loved riding my bike with my friends around town when I was little, but grew out of it pretty quickly. Living in Texas now, especially as I continue to fight getting a driver's license (I really just don't want one), I decided to finally delve into cycling.

The LBS out here (VT Bike Stuff in Abilene, TX) has been _insanely_ helpful in getting me into the sport. The owner and his employees have taken a tremendous amount of time and patience to answer my questions, get me measured and fitted, and simply ensuring that I'm starting off on the right foot. I haven't seen every LBS in the world, but I can't imagine any store being better than this one. I think the world of this bike shop and its owner and employees.

On my first visit, after they measured me and educated me on a bunch of stuff, they brought out the catalog and had me pick out a bike. They didn't sway me one way or the other, but simply answered the questions I had. I was about to get an F85, but the fork problem was still an issue, so I said "screw it, I'm getting the F5." The guy helping me out grinned and said, "Dude, you're going to LOVE that bike." They ordered it right away.

I've had it for maybe a month now, and I enjoy riding it every chance I get!

I actually had buyer's remorse at first, I'm not going to lie. All of my friends that ride live far away from me (Edmonton, AB; Fort Wayne, IN; San Francisco, CA...) and they all ride either Trek, Cannondale, or Cervélo. It was tough for me to find anything Felt-related online, and I started to wonder if I'd maybe made a wrong choice. I then found this forum, and that led me to a billion other resources. The Felt fanbase seems ridiculously dedicated and it's not hard to see why. I've seen some of the posts Superdave makes on here, and it makes me damn happy to be a Felt customer. While I had some regret at first, I can now explicitly say that I can't see myself ever buying a bike that doesn't have "Felt" on the frame.

Anyway, that's my introduction. I know this isn't the spot for it, but I feel like I'm in a really fortunate spot to be able to appreciate that I ride a Felt bike, so I figured I'd do it here. 

I'm glad to be on this forum!


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats man and welcome to RBR. If I had a little more money I would have gotten the same bike. Such a gorgeous frame.

What's your AFSC? I was 2A373 and 3V072.


----------



## Jarate (May 20, 2011)

We're pretty close. I'm a 2A551B, a C-130H/J crew chief. I'm envious of you being a photographer!


----------



## eg1vin (May 6, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase, looking at the F4 myself. 

I've spent time working on the C-130 as 2A773 (SMCO) and now working as QA.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats on the new bike. I think you had asked via PM what under saddle bag Im using. It's the small Xlab which is basically like a small Jand or the like. It contains one tube, two CO2 bottles, inflator, two tire tools, and small piece of thin vinyl I can use if the flat is a result in a small tear in the tire. I learned the hard way that a tube under pressure can bulge through a small cut in a tire causing the new tube to pop.


----------



## Jarate (May 20, 2011)

Dray3573 said:


> Congrats on the new bike. I think you had asked via PM what under saddle bag Im using. It's the small Xlab which is basically like a small Jand or the like. It contains one tube, two CO2 bottles, inflator, two tire tools, and small piece of thin vinyl I can use if the flat is a result in a small tear in the tire. I learned the hard way that a tube under pressure can bulge through a small cut in a tire causing the new tube to pop.


Awesome! I have less than that (plus a multitool) in my bag, only my bag is much larger and ten times more unsightly than yours, and I can barely fit that stuff in there. What's your trick?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

No trick really. vinyl piece goes in first. Tube on top of that, two co2 bottles on top of the tube, one tire tool on each side of the tube, and then the inflator goes in behind the tube. It's a tight fit, but works fine. I've never been a big fan of the gigantic under seat bag. I have a very small Topeak multi tool, but I don't carry it with me on rides (wont fit in bag).


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Apr 29, 2011)

Jarate said:


> I was about to get an F85, but the fork problem was still an issue,


What is this fork problem you talk about? I did some searching and cannot find much. I know someone on here with an F5 or F3 replaced a fork, is it related or something different?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

nice bike, man, nice bike

i'm sure you know about that frame, that's the one they use on the f3

superb value, cant say i'm not thinking f5 myself for my first carbon jammie


----------



## Jarate (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I'm definitely happy with it. 

Quick question about the geometry. I don't know if 51cm bikes are just super rare in the wild, or if Felt's F-series is simply like this, but I can't help but think something looks sort of... off. My rear wheel goes higher than the lower end of my top tube. I've only seen that on ZW-series and Z-series. I didn't know if that was something strange or what was the reasoning for it.

I'll probably be raising my seat more and lowering my handlebars as I get better at riding. 

(fake edit: Oops. I guess I can't post a photo until I've got a few more posts under my belt.)


----------



## JShoot (Jul 29, 2011)

*Hey*

My wife and I just bought our Felt bikes from VT Bike Stuff. You are 100% right. Those guys are awesome. They take the time to help you and make sure you are getting what you want. My wife and I are hooked and already thinking about moving up to different bikes. They are so willing to help us with any thing and every thing. Maybe we'll see you out on a ride sometime.

Be careful and thanks for your service to our country....


----------

